
Ask HN: Chromium for Windows (64) from an official and secure source - mitm2mitm
I went to https:&#x2F;&#x2F;commondatastorage.googleapis.com&#x2F;chromium-browser-snapshots&#x2F;index.html and searched for the last stable release on https:&#x2F;&#x2F;omahaproxy.appspot.com&#x2F;viewer (386251 =&gt; win64&#x2F;stable&#x2F;51.0.2704.84) but the [386251] folder doesn&#x27;t exist.<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;commondatastorage.googleapis.com&#x2F;chromium-browser-snapshots&#x2F;index.html?prefix=Win_x64&#x2F;386251&#x2F;<p>Am I doing something wrong?<p>Also, is Chromium as secure as Chrome regarding sandbox and everything else? And IIUC I need to install pepper flash directly from Adobe.
======
smt88
This is a FOSS Chromium launcher/updater:
[http://www.henrypp.org/product/chrlauncher](http://www.henrypp.org/product/chrlauncher)

~~~
mitm2mitm
Thank you but I'm looking for builds from an official and secure source. At
the moment I just don't know how to grab the latest stable Windows 64
binaries.

The tool you linked points to
"[http://chromium.woolyss.com/"](http://chromium.woolyss.com/") who is also
showing the build I mentioned (386251 51.0.2704.84) but it's not available on
Google's official storage.

------
mitm2mitm
And I know about [https://download-
chromium.appspot.com/?platform=Win&type=con...](https://download-
chromium.appspot.com/?platform=Win&type=continuous)

But there's no Win64 and even the latest 32 bits stable release is not there
yet ("Updated 2 months ago"). I don't want bleeding edge.

